# Overclocking P4, possible?



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

I have a Pentium 4 system and I was wondering if it is possible to OC it.

I know that most motherboard manufacturers disable this feature, or at least mine does, but is there anyway at all to overclock it? it's not an Extreeme just FYI.

I also understand that I can overclock it by upping the FSB clock rates and voltages and things like that but I don't know how.

And one more thing. I have a tiny power supply, only 250W and not only that but, among other things, the proc and the PSU are over 7 years old and I was wondering if overclocking would be dangourous as I'm sure my system is nearing it's end and OC'ing will only speed up that process exponentially.


----------



## Josh.McLauchlan (Jan 19, 2009)

I would not reccomend o'Cing your rig for several reasons:

1, p4 do not over clock well
2, you sound like you don't really know what your're doing so you will most likely damage your system
3, you're system is farily old and it will likely just not post and end up damaging critical system componetents.

Thanks
Josh


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

I do know what I am doing just not well, I overclocked before just not a P4. But I will take this into consideration and probably just forget aobut it. I figured the age will be an inhibitor.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

hello sniper ............... your overclockign experience is not nearly as big a negative factor as is the P4 is not a good overclocker .......... the P4 is a challenge to keep cool even at stock temps ...... especially the prescott versions ............. the northwood cores were much better in that respect but still didnt turn out much of a performance increase when overclocked 

power supply would most likely need to be upgraded ............ overclocking puts some serious stress on a power supply and only the highest quality units will accomadate that pressure ............

so when all factors are evaluated as a package ......... the end result is dismal

but if this system is of sacrifical value ..........then we can assist you and see where we go ?

your call ............ everyone that overclocks has to start from the same beggining ........ its just a case of some computer specs are like being dealt a better hand of cards than others


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Well first, I got the Northwood, and second unfortunately my computer means more to me than my life so it's not expendable. I'll probably never OC this because by the time this DOES become expendable I would have a new rig and not care about/need this rig.

But thanks anyway. And what kind of power supply is the minimum for OCing a proc anyway (with a mid-range GPU)


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I would say a 600 watt power supply from corsair or thermaltake toughpower or PC Power & cooling


----------

